

The Story of How I was escorted out from the Apple iPhone 6 release - fmcampos
http://www.inc.com/leigh-buchanan/apple-guerilla-speaks.html

======
wolfejams
DOIN IT

------
bryanparman
this is awesome

------
porschelau
love the hustle

